# Εμπύρετος πλανήτης



## nickel (Aug 18, 2016)

Και τι να κάνουμε εμείς δηλαδή; Το πολύ, να βάλω κανένα κλιματιστικό στο γραφείο μου. 

ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΜΠΟΥΚΑΛΑΣ
Εμπύρετος πλανήτης
Καθημερινή 17.08.2016

Ακόμα κι όσοι είχαν την τύχη να περάσουν λίγες ή πολλές μέρες σε νησί ή βουνό, θα το κατάλαβαν, χάρη στον αδιαμφισβήτητο μετρητή του σώματός τους, ότι ο φετινός έβδομος μήνας του χρόνου δεν ήταν από τους συνηθισμένους. Τα καύματά του δεν ήταν απλώς και μόνο κυνικά, όπως ονομάζονται από παλιά. Δεν οφείλονταν δηλαδή αποκλειστικά στο γεγονός ότι κάθε τέτοια εποχή ο αστερισμός του Κυνός βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στη Γη και τη θερμαίνει. Φέτος ο καβαφικός «θείος Ιούλιος επύρωνε» βαρύτερα. Οι μέρες του με θερμοκρασιακό υψηλό ήταν σημαντικά περισσότερες, σχεδόν όλες· τέτοια σκυτάλη τούς είχε παραδώσει άλλωστε ο Ιούνιος. Και το αίσθημα της ασφυξίας, τουλάχιστον για τους πολλούς που βρίσκονταν εγκλωβισμένοι στον αστικό ιστό, δεν χαλάρωνε καν το βράδυ. Ούτε η απουσία του ήλιου δεν ευεργετούσε τα σώματα που, ήδη στα όρια της αντοχής τους, προσκυνούσαν τα κλιματιστικά και τους ανεμιστήρες.

Και ήρθε προχθές η NASA να επιβεβαιώσει, με όση επιστημονική αυστηρότητα επιτρέπεται σε αυτά τα πράγματα, ότι ο φετινός Ιούλιος δεν ήταν συνήθης. Ηταν ο θερμότερος μήνας στην καταγεγραμμένη μετεωρολογική ιστορία, έτος εκκίνησης της οποίας είναι το 1880. Ειδικότερα, ήταν κατά 0,11 βαθμούς Κελσίου θερμότερος από τον περυσινό Ιούλιο, ο οποίος, σημειωτέον, κατείχε το θερμοκρασιακό ρεκόρ μέχρι τώρα, από κοινού με τον Ιούλιο του 2009 και του 2011. Και, σε σχέση με τον παγκόσμιο μέσο όρο των ετών 1950-1980, που χρησιμοποιούνται ως περίοδος αναφοράς, ήταν πιο ζεστός κατά 0,84 βαθμούς Κελσίου.

Για τους επιστήμονες, και εννοώ βέβαια όσους δεν αθέτησαν τον όρκο τους για να καταντήσουν κατασκευαστές απαλλακτικών πορισμάτων για τη βιομηχανία, τα αλλεπάλληλα ρεκόρ πιστοποιούν πως είναι ήδη γεγονός ό,τι φοβόμαστε και απευχόμαστε: «Ο πλανήτης γίνεται ολοένα πιο ζεστός». Με τη διάγνωση αυτή του κλιματολόγου Γκάβιν Σμιντ, διευθυντή του Ινστιτούτου Διαστημικών Μελετών της NASA, συμφωνεί ο Αυστραλός συνάδελφός του Ντέιβιντ Κάρολι, του Πανεπιστημίου της Μελβούρνης, που προσθέτει ότι ο φετινός Ιούλιος ήταν κατά 1,3 βαθμούς θερμότερος από τα προβιομηχανικά επίπεδα. Φταίει το Ελ Νίνιο και μόνο αυτό, όπως ορκίζονται οι θιασώτες της πάση θυσία ανάπτυξης; Ο Αυστραλός κλιματολόγος δεν έχει ψευδαισθήσεις: Από τους 1,3 βαθμούς, μόνο το 0,2 μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε στο Ελ Νίνιο. Το υπόλοιπο, το απειλητικό 1,1, είναι προϊόν της ανθρωπογενούς κλιματικής αλλαγής.

Το 1,3 δεν είναι μακριά από το 1,5, που έχει προσδιοριστεί ως σημείο καμπής για την υπερθέρμανση. Μάλιστα ο Γκάβιν Σμιντ πιστεύει ότι δεν είναι πια εφικτή η αντιστροφή ή η ανάσχεση. Ακόμα κι αν μηδενιστούν σήμερα κιόλας οι εκπομπές αερίων, οι επόμενες γενιές θα συνεχίσουν να πληρώνουν. Σύμφωνα, πάντως, με την οικολογική σκέψη, τον πλανήτη δεν τον παραλάβαμε από τους παππούδες μας αλλά από τα εγγόνια μας. Δεν φταίμε εμείς λοιπόν. Αυτά φταίνε, που μας τον παρέδωσαν.​


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2016)

Επιτρέψτε μου να βάλω link στο κατατοπιστικότατο άρθρο του Φιλ Πλέιτ, που είναι copy-paste από τα 4 προηγούμενα άρθρα του για το θέμα:

March … I Mean April … I Mean May … I Mean June … I mean July 2016 Is the 6th … I Mean 7th… I Mean 8th … I Mean 9th… I Mean 10th Temperature Record-Breaking Month in a Row


Απόσπασμα:


According to NASA’s Goddard Institute for Space Studies, March April May June July 2016 was the hottest March April May June July on record, going back 136 years. It was a staggering 1.28°C 1.11°C 0.93°C 0.79°C *0.84° C* above average across the planet.* The previous March April May June July record, from 2010 2014 2015 *2011*, was 0.92° 0.87° 0.86° 0.78° *0.74°* above average; the new record beats it by a full tenth of a degree.


----------



## SBE (Aug 18, 2016)

Εγώ ήμουνα Λονδίνο και δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα. 
Αφού να φανταστείς ένα βράδυ που φάνηκε να έχει ζέστη είπα να καθίσω στο μπαλκόνι και σε δέκα λεπτά μπήκα μέσα. Ούτε η κουβέρτα δεν βόηθαγε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 18, 2016)

Φέτος είχε αρκετά χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες σε όλην την κεντρική και βόρεια Ευρώπη αλλά πολύ παρατεταμένη ζέστη στον Νότο. Δεν φτάσαμε υψηλά άλλων ετών, αλλά η μέση θερμοκρασία ήταν ιδιαίτερα υψηλή μέσα στον Ιούνιο και στον Ιούλιο. Τον Αύγουστο έχει αντιστραφεί λίγο η κατάσταση, αλλά και πάλι δεν μιλάμε για τον καιρό, μιλάμε για την παγκόσμια θερμοκρασία και αυτά τα ρεκόρ οφείλονται κυρίως στα ιστορικά υψηλά στους πόλους. Αν δεις τους χάρτες που δίνει το NOAA και η ΝΑΣΑ είναι ξεκάθαρο αυτό:


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 25, 2016)

Το Earth Observatory, της NASA, έφτιαξε ένα γράφημα σε τζιφάκι που δείχνει την απόκλιση της θερμοκρασίας κάθε έτους από το 1880 ως φέτος, με βάση τον μέσο όρο 1980-2015, αποτυπώνοντας ταυτόχρονα την εποχιακή διακύμανση. Σημειώστε ότι μιλάμε για παγκόσμια θερμοκρασία και η παγκόσμια θερμοκρασία είναι στο μέγιστό της τον Ιούλιο*, ασχέτως της διαφοράς κλίματος των δυο ημισφαιρίων, γιατί η εδαφική επιφάνεια θερμαίνεται ταχύτερα από την υδάτινη και το βόρειο ημισφαίριο έχει περισσότερη γη.









Η σελίδα:

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=88607


* το ότι δεν είναι το μέγιστο κοντά στο θερινό ηλιοστάσιο οφείλεται στο γεγονός της εποχιακής υστέρησης.


----------

